# .22 magnum



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't know why I seemed to want a .22 magnum for basic critter disposal on the stead such as wood chucks, pesky squirrels and such. 
Those who have a .22 magnum please give your use and opinion of them over using .22 LR, except I know the ammo is more expensive. What other calibers in a rifle might be suggested? Take into consideration not for long range use, but maybe the occasional coyote at closer range, etc.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm kinda partial to the .17 HMR, which is nothing more than a .22 WMR necked down to .177. Super flat shooting and super accurate. Nothing wrong with the .22 Magnum but I like the fact that the .17 is zipping along so fast and is so lightly constructed that when it hits something, it'll disintigrate and not ricochet off into the nether regions! It costs even a little more yet but what the heck, right?

Dave

P.S.- To me, the ideal centerfire (as opposed to rimfire) rifle for such work is the .22 Hornet. Sweet little cartridge. For long range work, the .204 Ruger.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Bwana said:


> P.S.- To me, the ideal centerfire (as opposed to rimfire) rifle for such work is the .22 Hornet. Sweet little cartridge. .


So, tell me more about the .22 Hornet. I was thinking about that one long time ago. what can you suggest for brand and what types (bolt, semi, lever action???) for a good price? Would that bring down a coyote at 100 yd?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

moonwolf...i have several 22 mags.they are good guns.and also now you can get that special bullet that they load in the 17hmr in the 22mag.its like a polymer tip and core that makes it come apart.the 22 mag will kill a coyote good.use a hollow point and it tears groundhogs up pretty good.that 22 hornet is a good caliber.but for me its hard to beat 223 because of cheap surplus ammo.which by the way has been creeping up in price lately.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey,Rich.  A .22 mag.(I assume we're talkin' about a riimfire magnum,and not the centerfire)delivers as much energy quite a ways down range that a LR does at the muzzle.Definitely,it's a considerably more powerful cartridge.
I dunno' about woodchucks,but my neighbor uses a .22 mag to shoot racoons off the corn trough out of the kitchen window,it's maybe a 120-130 yd shot,and it knocks 'em down just fine.His rifle is a bolt action Marlin 882,and it looks/feels like a smallish model 700.I have the LR version in stainless(model 882ss),and they are both real nice rifles for the money.I've had mine for over 10 yrs now without any malfunctions.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I bought a Ruger Model 96 lever-action in .22 mag rf. It has a nice Bushnell 3X9 variable power scope & is very good for squirrels. Although .22mag ammo is somewhat more expensive than .22LR, its still a Lot cheaper than center-fire ammo. It worked well on a coyote at 80yds... which a .22LR would probably only have wounded. I also have a Ruger Bearcat revolver with a .22mag cylinder. It's a fairly potent handgun round, with almost no recoil. I'm a fan.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I love .22mags I never walk the fence line with out my Ruger single six .22mag I have killed copperheads groundhogs barn rats racoons and other varmints with it don't ever use my .357 no more except for deer


----------

